# PINK nose, pink rims, pink paw pads



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I was just wondering since I'm new here. Are there any other all pink features malts on this forum? Izzy has an all pink nose, pink eye and mouth rims, and all pink paw pads. She also has numerous health problems. 

Izzy is so delicate and girlie with her pink features and whitest white hair. Hopefully I can figure out the pictures thing, so you can see my beautiful little girl.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

take her outside in teh sun... i think you'll see all the points start to come in and some cow spots. 

Boom gets pink nose, rims, pads when its winter.. but during the summer they're dark


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've heard there can be serious health problems in dogs with albinoism. I'm sorry your
little Izzy is one of those. I know you love her anyway. I assume she has blue eyes too.
A true albino dog has light eyes due to no pigment to make the eyes dark. I once almost
took in an albino pekingnese until I was warned of temperment problems in them. 
Since I am a multi dog home I didn't think that would be a good idea or fair to the others.
He sure was a cute little guy though.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy has always all pink features and never changes, even with sunshine. She was 2 in March and has never had any color other than pink. It makes her look so delicate and sweet!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'd love to see a picture of her! She sounds adorable! Where did you get her from? Is it possible to find out if the other pups in the litter also have pink features? I got Lucy when she was just over 4 mos old and she came to me with black points already well, black, LOL. I wish I had gotten her earlier, I feel like I've missed out on some valuable puppy time *sighs*


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I can't wait to see pictures of Izzy







She sounds adorable


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Yes, Izzy is adorable and has THE IZZY-tude. I can't get pictures of her because she turns her back to the camera. She does have multiple health problems that may be associated with her all pink features. Her eyes are dark, but she has sight limited to movement only.

The breeder told us so many lies that I'm not sure if she had littermates that survived. We thought whe was 6 weeks old when we got her, but now I'm sure she was only 3-4 weeks old. The breeder "lost" all his female maltese so he's not breeding them anymore.

I can't post pictures on my laptop, I don't think? When things get a little less hectic here, I'll try to figure it out. Right now I have Izzy and Bruiser on my lap, Chipper and Bitsy in the pen, and I'm being quiet while my daughter sleeps. Shhhhhh.....


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Yes, Izzy is adorable and has THE IZZY-tude. I can't get pictures of her because she turns her back to the camera. She does have multiple health problems that may be assciated with her all pink features. Her eyes are dark, but she has sight limited to movement only.
> 
> The breeder told us so many lies that I'm not sure if she had littermates that survived. We thought whe was 6 weeks old when we got her, but now I'm sure she was only 3-4 weeks old. The breeder "lost" all his female maltese so he's not breeding them anymore.
> 
> I can't post pictures on my laptop, I don't think? When things get a little less hectic here, I'll try to figure it out. Right now I have Izzy and Bruiser on my lap, Chipper and Bitsy in the pen, and I'm being quiet while my daughter sleeps. Shhhhhh.....[/B]



I am so glad that breeder is not breeding any longer







From what you have said it is a good thing all the way around. I am so sorry your baby has so many health problems. I will think only good thoughts for your Izzy


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> take her outside in teh sun... i think you'll see all the points start to come in and some cow spots.
> 
> Boom gets pink nose, rims, pads when its winter.. but during the summer they're dark[/B]



<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Sadly this isn't always the case!!

Cooper had ALL of his black points and then suddenly lost pigment in his nose when he was about 15months old. He is outside everyday for a few hrs at a time with me.....it has never turned back to black. I think with Cooper, its got to do with genetics. His nose is like a browny/pink and the rim is black...go figure. It looks like someone erased the middle part of his nose....lol. We tease him and say he licked all the black off of his nose......







</span>


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I just found the other thread about Albino Maltese.....and now I'm positive that Izzy is an albino!! I looked at all the pictures and they could be Izzy, except her features are a paler pink! This could also explain her vision problems, but I never considered that the Izzy-tude could be from her albino features. Her eyes are dark, but not as dark as other maltese. She is the whitest white and has no tear stains. She is beautiful!


----------

